# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Nike+ FuelBand, activity tracker, Nike, Inc., Washington County, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Nike, Inc.

Nike+ FuelBand on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Nike+ FuelBand SE review | Engadget

Published on Nov 27, 2013




> Nike+ FuelBand SE review. Nike's new FuelBand is now out, and following a few weeks of running in parks, walking around exhibition halls and the occasional all-out exercise session, well, I'm pretty tired. Fortunately, I only needed to charge Nike's new wearable once in my first eight days of use. Indeed, that's the main benefit to Nike's Second Edition (SE) FuelBand: thanks to an energy-efficient Bluetooth Low Energy (LE) radio, it promises much-improved battery life over its predecessor.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nike reportedly abandons the FuelBand and lays off its hardware division (updated)"

by Casey Newton
April 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Why Nike is getting out of the wearable game

Published on Apr 21, 2014




> Nike abandons the Fuelband and lays off a majority of its hardware division.

----------

